# Funny Halloween Costumes



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

This would be why some dogs bite people... ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Where in the world do you find these things Leslie??? I love the giraffe!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Snicker :biggrin1: I love the hippy!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

The giraffe is hilarious!

These little guys are from petsmart last night - so cute.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi (Smarty's mom) sent me some similar photos a couple of weeks ago, but I don't recall seeing these particular ones. 

The Basset & the giraffe are amusing!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gotta love that basset!But the clan of ghosts would be so cool coming by your house!


----------

